# Fug popular trends



## Suze (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, it’s about time. We’ve seen it before…ugly fashion that becomes hugely popular. The haters must unite! Let’s cut the sweet talk and go straight to the point. Pick and choose from whatever area you want. I think the 90’s sucked the most.

Here is some of my picks:
*
Shoes*
Crocs (!)
Uggs
Platform sneakers
Huge Doctor Marten boots

*Clothes*
Skull, military and Disney prints
See thru tops
Bellybottom pants and tops
Tye die
Adidas windpants
Denim overalls
Futuristic/cyber stuff

*Accessories*
Huge flower clips
Slap bracelets!
Ear clips
Dooney bags with lots of prints

*Hairz*
Hockey hair
Rat tail
Punk hair
*
Makeup*
Blue mascara
Really thin brows
Lipliner that don't match your lipstick


*What’s yours?*

I admit I've worn some of this stuff myself. Hey, I'm not perfect!


----------



## Jasminium (Apr 19, 2008)

My list....

acid wash jeans
the low rise jean, tramp stamp, thong combo
hammer pants


Wow, clearly I'm not feeling very catty right now. I'm sure I'll be able to add more later.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 20, 2008)

Let's see...

Crocs and Uggs, of course.

Anything Disney, unless it's really cool looking, like a few shirts I've seen at Hot Topic that are quite art-y with it, and also don't use the core Disney characters. My gripe is more aimed at the 30+ women roving around in fucking Donald Duck sweatshirts.

Hammer pants...yeah, pretty bad.

Women with no butt wearing those tight track/sweatpants with word(s) on the butt.

Tapered-leg jeans, the skinny jean, etc. I just hate anything less than boot cut, I guess.

Horribly fuzzy eyebrows, too, unless they work well with the rest of your face. It's rare when it does, but meh.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 20, 2008)

i dunno why, but the word 'windpants' is seriously KILLING me right now. 














..._WINDPANTS_.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2008)

As an original croc-owner I know I can't really talk, but....
Ugg boots
Grown ups wearing Disney
Shoes/sandals made out of the croc material....i don't mind the originals but the ones that look like proper shoes are weird.
Girls wearing low rise jeans with their g-string showing above them....bleugh!
Shorts with tights....what is that about? Put a pair of trousers on!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I'm no fashion plate, I don't match my clothes and I wear little kid hair clips and big jewelry and my socks are always different (one striped, one with cats..that kind of thing. It's not always on purpose as much as not having time to find matching ones) so I really shouldn't be talking about anyone else but I'm going to anyway. haha

Pajama bottoms instead of regular pants. 

Now, this may come across the wrong way but one thing that bothers me is pregnant women who wear tiny shirts and their bellies showing. I really having nothing against the look itself, it's actually kind of cute-but it always makes me feel uncomfortable like I'm looking at something very personal and...private?.... and I have to look away. 

Huge puffy winter coats with shiny gold dollar signs all of them-ICK!! NOT cool looking!!

Most boots with fur just look silly.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 20, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> As an original croc-owner I know I can't really talk, but....
> Ugg boots
> Grown ups wearing Disney
> Shoes/sandals made out of the croc material....i don't mind the originals but the ones that look like proper shoes are weird.
> ...



Wow..80's & 90's is making a come back!!! WHY?!?!?!?:blink::doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 20, 2008)

bright/neon hair ornaments
big giant moviestar sunglasses 
ugg boots
Those sneakers with the wheel in the heel that those kids swoop around the store with
leg warmers
spanx leggings
bad sunless tanning
streaky highlights


----------



## Tooz (Apr 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> pregnant women who wear tiny shirts and their bellies showing.



I HATE this. It looks trashy and gross. I am sorry if that offends anyone, but they make maternity clothing for a reason. I think some decency should be had here. It is not one's job to look "sexy" while pregnant, I think-- you have a child in there, you should start dressing and acting a little more respectable. You're bringing a life into the world for God's sake.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 20, 2008)

Yesterday, after I had my hair chopped, I went and did laps around the mall to get some walking in. And at Aeropostale, I about crapped! Wearing a solid Polo/collared shirt UNDER another one is back!! OMFG!!! The Preppy look is back!!! 

I laughed out loud, the salesclerk asked why. I told her that I used to wear that...in 1981, 1982, 1983, and 1984. She smiled, looked me over, and said...

"My dad said the same thing!" :doh:

Oh, by the way...I WILL wear that look


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2008)

Sperry's!

They are all OVER the Univ. of Tennessee and I have no idea why. They are some of the ugliest shoes I've ever seen, not too mention, CRAZY expensive.

Why?


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 20, 2008)

Probably skinny jeans, not necessarily because they're fug, but because I don't think I look good in them. I naturally end up with the "turkey drumstick" look, instead of the intended toothpick legs look and I feel too self-conscious...

That and anything super skanky.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh -- also, I've started seeing _this_ again, with the collar....I'm, like, noooo....


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 20, 2008)

suzieQ, I must protest putting tie dye in your list. I have some beautiful tie dye dresses that I hope will last forever. We are a tie dye-wearing, VW vanagon/bus driving family and proud of it!  

Otherwise, your list rocks. 

Janice


----------



## Suze (Apr 20, 2008)

^what can i say? we're all different. 

I have to add Rayban Wayfarers to the list. Yes, they may be tr3ndy. but they're sooo unflattering! 

View attachment B0007W1H58.01-A32XCNONMJ4FEA._AA280_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL, thanks SusieQ.............this post made me giggle out loud and that always feels sooooo good!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Pookie (Apr 20, 2008)

ARGH no, I love my Doc Martens to death, along with their rainbow shoelaces.

But I will add...

Tramp stamps, seriously tacky
Ugg boots AND tiny tops/shorts... if its warm enough for one, you dont need the other or vice versa.
enough gold jewellery to make a pawn broker go broke
men taking tops off in the merest glimmer of sunshine
Kitten heels and elastic edged shoes.... why?
... and on that matter court shoes but they are done like sport shoes....
velour tracksuits with writing on your backside

and I think I am done... but possibly not :blink:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2008)

Chinese slippers, the ones from the dollar store. They are just tacky, I mean no one would wear fuzzy bunny slippers out of the house.

timberlands with heels, yuck!

leggings with stirrups. It's not the rodeo and the only time women should be in stirrups is at the gynecologist.

fauxhawks


----------



## toni (Apr 20, 2008)

You all bring up such good points. 

I agree with everyone on the Disney wear. If you are over the age of 12 and you are wearing Mickey or any of his friends on your clothing. You should be shot! GROW UP PEOPLE!!!!!! He is a cartoon mouse, get over it.

Sunglasses. Hate the big bug ones for women. I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE all mens sunglasses. For some reason, they alll look stupid. 

Next would be the tramp stamp. Come'on, its not cute anymore. Cover it up. Keeping on the subject of tattoos. Why do women tattoo the back of their necks? Don't they know, eventually, they are going to be an old lady with short hair and they are going to look really dumb?

Perms! Does anyone look good with over frizzy curly hair?

Walking around the department store the other day. I saw bra and panties that should be in Victoria Secrets. However, they were in the kids section. What's up with that? Why are little girls wearing sexy, silky underwear?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 20, 2008)

Wearing pajamas to the supermarket with that big ol' flap in the back. Please.

Track suits.

Fat suits.

Backwards baseball caps (sorry, I always hated them.)

Old people (particularly Whites and Mexicans) in afro wigs.

Owl suits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Crocs and Uggs, of course.
> 
> ...



I concur on the first two.....yet think that ANY ass in those word pants looks tacky/trashy/stupid/juvenile/etc/ad nauseum.... 

JESUS PEOPLE- THE WORD JUICY ACROSS YOUR ASS IS JUST PLAIN DISGUSTING 




But now that I think about it, I would wear some that said "fat bitch" just to be obnoxious....


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2008)

Nascar shirts!! (psst, it's not even a sport) + ugly

bomber jackets with big furry hoods (you don't live in the freakin' arctic)

Mom jeans

people stuck in the 80's and not for that retro look

LULULEMON :doh::doh::doh:

UGGS and the fake ones


----------



## KevMoney (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know - I am pretty much going to have to say anything you might find on a high school student, male or female. Having very little fashion sense myself, I feel rather like a hypocrite here, but as for certain things that stand out, I can think of one that really bothers me: Guys with "popped" collars, especially pink ones, on guys who think they just walked off an abercrombie and fitch photo shoot. 

Gross


----------



## Mia Davina (Apr 21, 2008)

> I concur on the first two.....yet think that ANY ass in those word pants looks tacky/trashy/stupid/juvenile/etc/ad nauseum....
> 
> JESUS PEOPLE- THE WORD JUICY ACROSS YOUR ASS IS JUST PLAIN DISGUSTING
> 
> ...





I agree with this... though one time I saw a pair of girl boxers at Lane Bryant that said something on the ass that I REALLY wanted because it was kind of hilarious.... of course, I can't remember now (I'm just that good)... but I swear! It was funny!

And I'm sorry.. maybe I'm too country... but "juicy" on your ass sounds like you were either just taken off the grill, or need to see a proctologist.....


----------



## Mia Davina (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know that I have anything new to add here... but I feel compelled to add something anyways......

I consider myself a pretty fashionable fat girl (along with most of the women on here! WOOT for abolishing fat girl clothing myths!!!!... if that made sense...) Now that this has been said:

DubleYewTeeEff?! *Popped collars* does NOT make you look "pimp" or "hip".. it makes you look like your mommy put too much starch to your precious hollister polo!

I want to add something to the bomber jacket thing: *bomber jackets, with fur and gold, AND are only long enough to barely reach your waist*... and that's only if you are totally void of a womanly shape... IF IT'S COLD ENOUGH FOR FUR..... YOUR ENTIRE TORSO SHOULD BE COVERED!!!

*bug glasses* OhEmGee... it's not even so much that people are obsessed with them that bothers me.... its that anything that doesn't cover half of your forehead and the entirely of your cheek bones, are too small!! NO THANKS!

other things....

*extreme fake bake
extreme heidi blonde hair from a box
skinny jeans (esspecially on guys! I don't want to know your religion!)
overly tanned and muscley guys (not really fashion... but...)
cowboy boots with non-cowboy clothing
faux pockets... WHAT THE HELL?!?!
pointy toed shoes...*


And let me end this with this:

I hate skinny girls who wear hoochie skirts/shorts/tops and think they look amazing, but when they see a larger girl wearing them, they act like that girl is the skankiest thing in the world. Sorry girls... but my fat ass looks much better in that hoochie skirt than your skinny, boney, nonimpressive ass does. What makes me less skankie or hoochie than you? You wear that stuff so guys get a certain idea about you: easy. I wear them so everyone gets a certain idea about me: confident. (well... that and I just love them and I know I look damn good in them... but I know there is a time and a place!!!)


sorry if that offended anyone. I'm not saying I can wear it and they can't.. I'm saying that I just hate girls who think that I can't wear it because I'm fat (*cough*myroommates*cough*)


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I concur on the first two.....yet think that ANY ass in those word pants looks tacky/trashy/stupid/juvenile/etc/ad nauseum....
> 
> JESUS PEOPLE- THE WORD JUICY ACROSS YOUR ASS IS JUST PLAIN DISGUSTING



Amen sister lol.  I don't like the clothes with the skulls & bones on them. Ugly to me. (No offence to anyone who likes them).And around here I keep seeing young folks wearing their pjs to Walmart lol. 

Fortunately I like Crocs & the Ugg boots. I'd love to have some Uggs but can't find any in wide width.

Here's another nutty one. Capri or clamdigger type pants with wide or flared legs. I love wide & flared leg pants in the regular long length & adore them in the long length. But in the capri length they'd make me look like I'm wearing bellbottoms that are too short & shrunk in the wash. But younger gals can pull off wearing them without looking nutty. Go figure. The ones with the regular straighter legs are harder to find. All this is why I don't have but a few pairs of capri. Can't find ones I like.

Where did you find tye dye dresses? I'd love to get me some...


----------



## Suze (Apr 21, 2008)

lol i have so much fun reading this. thank everyone. keep em coming. 

hair extensions made of polyester.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 21, 2008)

Thong/g-string anything.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 21, 2008)

I've decided to laugh *only the men* to derision with this reply. I'm unsure if the last is a trend or just a mistake I see way too often. hmm. 


*men with any kind of makeup on --- this includes television/stage makeup. HD or not, I want to know you're a real person with freckles, pores, rosacea, wrinkles... ETC. 

*men not old enough to remember, say, the sex pistols, yet, wearing punk gear. yes, you're such an anarchist carrying an ipod and a macbook. oooh, you're quite daunting to behold, you badass. 

*men with highlights and expensive product in their hair. you've gone beyond metro into the realm of reminding me it's been, oh, three months and I need to book an appointment to trim the crazy out of my fro.

*men wearing entirely too much jewelry. I'm too busy giggling to myself to explain exactly why I think it's so corny/tacky. 

*men in suits that are much too dark/formal for the occasion. you're not the boss 'round here, and we all know it. who do you think you're kidding?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Track suits.
> 
> Fat suits.


I particularly hate when people don fat suits, and THEN track suits. Tres tacky.


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 21, 2008)

toni said:


> You all bring up such good points.
> 
> I agree with everyone on the Disney wear. If you are over the age of 12 and you are wearing Mickey or any of his friends on your clothing. You should be shot! GROW UP PEOPLE!!!!!! He is a cartoon mouse, get over it.
> 
> ...




hey now I'm one of those people with a tat on the back of my neck, and I think " how cool are my grandkids going to think i am when i'm the gramma with the tat.....

my kid already shows me around like a party trick. "Yeah! My MOM has THREE tattoos! " Its totally worth it just for that! 

and trends i hate?
toothpick people wearing 4 layers of clothes to make themselves look a little bigger, and then they make fun of me cause i'm fat? WTF is that all about?!?


----------



## Oona (Apr 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^what can i say? we're all different.
> 
> I have to add Rayban Wayfarers to the list. Yes, they may be tr3ndy. but they're sooo unflattering!



NNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! There is one person I know that can TOTALLY pull it off!!!







But I suppose its a matter of opinion :happy:​


----------



## Jasminium (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot these...

Two ugliest hairstyles ever: mullet and jheri curl.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2008)

What's jheri curl?


----------



## Suze (Apr 22, 2008)

Oona said:


> NNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! There is one person I know that can TOTALLY pull it off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww. he looks cute!

but i still think he has ugly sunglasses:blink:

sorry!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd wear them BECAUSE they were ugly.

Oh yeah, to add to the retarded tramp stamp/neck tatt thing:

those tattoos that go across one's chest, above the boobs, below the collar bone.


arhghghg.


----------



## Oona (Apr 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> aww. he looks cute!
> 
> but i still think he has ugly sunglasses:blink:
> 
> sorry!



LOL! s'ok!​


----------



## Mia Davina (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a tattoo between my breast and my collar bone on the left side of my chest.... but it's because its the closest place to my heart I could put it and I wanted it to be as near as possible..


----------



## troubadours (Apr 22, 2008)

we all know how i feel about betseyville at this point, y/n?


----------



## Frankie (Apr 22, 2008)

Where were you in the 70's? What, not even born yet? That's no excuse! 

Jheri Curl



Gingembre said:


> What's jheri curl?


----------



## love dubh (Apr 22, 2008)

Calling women who wear revealing clothing easy/slutty, etc. Not a fashion trend, but a trend regarding fashion, that sucks outloud.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw in Walmart a cute t-shirt with a cute pic of a bunny on it that is a Disney shirt. I think the bunny's name is Thumper. I think he might've been in the Bambi movie or Peter Rabbit movie. It's yellow with the bunny & a butterfly & dots pattern on it. No Disney logos on it or anything. If I got this would I look silly in it? Just wondering since I'm 47. But it's kinda cute...


----------



## toni (Apr 24, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> I saw in Walmart a cute t-shirt with a cute pic of a bunny on it that is a Disney shirt. I think the bunny's name is Thumper. I think he might've been in the Bambi movie or Peter Rabbit movie. It's yellow with the bunny & a butterfly & dots pattern on it. No Disney logos on it or anything. If I got this would I look silly in it? Just wondering since I'm 47. But it's kinda cute...



NO DISNEY WEAR!!!!! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 24, 2008)

toni said:


> NO DISNEY WEAR!!!!! lol


 

TOTALLY agree! :doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 24, 2008)

There are a FEW exceptions to the NO DISNEY rule, such as this shirt: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/st...T<>prd_id=845524442168866&bmUID=1209085207823


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 24, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> There are a FEW exceptions to the NO DISNEY rule, such as this shirt: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/st...T<>prd_id=845524442168866&bmUID=1209085207823


 

no exceptions


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> no exceptions





At least tinkerbell didn't have the word juicy across her chest or ass :doh:


----------



## toni (Apr 25, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> There are a FEW exceptions to the NO DISNEY rule, such as this shirt: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/st...T<>prd_id=845524442168866&bmUID=1209085207823



Gotta go with Surly on this one.  NO EXCEPTIONS!

But I will up the age on that shirt from 12 to 15.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I am so trying not to like that shirt lol. Generally I don't care for the Disney stuff. And the types of t-shirts I like aren't that unisexy type but the more feminine type with the rounded neck. Although I do have a few of those type t-shirts with singers I like on them.  But this shirt is cute for a Disney. We'll see how tempted I get. I don't need anymore yellow t-shirts. I have one with a cute print on it I got in Penneys last yr. And there is the yellow shirt with hearts & dots on it I got in Fashion Bug recently. And yet this shirt called to me in Walmart the other nite.

It just hit me. The shirt would make a great pajama top lol...


----------



## Red (Apr 25, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am so trying not to like that shirt lol. Generally I don't care for the Disney stuff. And the types of t-shirts I like aren't that unisexy type but the more feminine type with the rounded neck. Although I do have a few of those type t-shirts with singers I like on them.  But this shirt is cute for a Disney. We'll see how tempted I get. I don't need anymore yellow t-shirts. I have one with a cute print on it I got in Penneys last yr. And there is the yellow shirt with hearts & dots on it I got in Fashion Bug recently. And yet this shirt called to me in Walmart the other nite.
> 
> It just hit me. The shirt would make a great pajama top lol...





Love, if you like it and it makes you smile, get it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 25, 2008)

Apparently I'm a trashy whore. I have a tattoo on my neck and one over my heart.

Go trashy whores!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> It just hit me. The shirt would make a great pajama top lol...


 

Pajama top yes! Haha.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 26, 2008)

Speaking of Disney overkill, what about those Seven Dwarfs tramp stamp tattoos?  

View attachment SevenDwarfs2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> Apparently I'm a trashy whore. I have a tattoo on my neck and one over my heart.
> 
> Go trashy whores!




Now you have me turned on again..... :doh:


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2008)

you know what? i just remembered i own a vintage Disney printed silk scarf. 
(and luv it:blush


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Oaktown's 357 "Juicy Gotcha Krazy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a8Zu8I8yT0


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At least tinkerbell didn't have the word juicy across her chest or ass :doh:




I just ROFL'ed... laughed so hard it echoed throughout my house. heehe :happy: I'm pretty sure I woke the dead. Thanks Caroline LOL


PLZ NO DISNEY!  I'm on the no-disney team, too.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^what can i say? we're all different.
> 
> I have to add Rayban Wayfarers to the list. Yes, they may be tr3ndy. but they're sooo unflattering!





Oh man...I bit my tongue at the big sunglasses, but I gotta put my hand down on the raybans...I have a cheap five dollar pair I bought at a truck stop on a whim, and I swear, they're the best 5 dollars I've ever spent. I have the hardest time finding glasses that look good on me, so those things are a GOD SEND. They're not quite the wayfarer, a little more Elvis Costello, but gah, they're the greatest and I will defend them to the grave!


----------



## irish_redhead (May 7, 2008)

I think that the whole crop-top/skimpy tank and low rise jeans look is crap on anyone. Skinny, fat - doesn't matter. You look sloppy, and like someone who can't afford to buy clothes that fit. It's made worse by the fact that these chicks spend all day _in public _hiking their pants up and their tops down - if you're that insecure, put some damn clothes on. 

As for tattoos - I love tattoos. Some of my close friends are covered in them, and I have several (with plans for many more!). But I think tattoos should hold meaning, and should be something you commit to fully. Angel wings and fish and chinese letters are overdone and tacky for the most part. When I see a crappy tattoo pulled straight off the wall of a parlour, it tells me you have no originality or personality of your own. 

I still detest boys with their pants riding around their thighs, baseball caps on backwards and those huge gangsta-wear shirts that are longer than some of my dresses. 

WTF is with current hairstyles? I was at an art/craft show thing a while ago and saw several 50 - 60 year old women with jet black hair - except for the bangs, which were thick and heavy and looked like someone spraypainted them in red/purple/hot pink/yellow enamel? That doesn't even look good on emo-punk hot topic kids - what makes them think it's suitable for a woman out with her grandkids. 

Most of my other peeves are with retailers. Just once I'd like to find a sweatshirt that isn't adorned with sequins, glitter, or scenes of wolves and trees and moose. Or a denim shirt that doesn't have horrible embroidery on the lapels. Or a cardigan that isn't covered in snowmen or snowflakes or giraffes. 

Some trends were meant to die. I discovered that leg warmers and miniskirts are back in style - of all the decades to relive, why choose the 80s? There weren't exactly a lot of trends from that era that should show up anywhere other than our old photo albums!


----------



## Santaclear (May 7, 2008)

Guys with chump stumps
Diaper Booty 
American flag scrotum or clittoos.  Save it for the parade, people.
People who wear feed bags while at the office or out shopping. Pets with shoulder pads. 
Teens in chicken suits.


----------



## irish_redhead (May 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Pets with shoulder pads.
> Teens in chicken suits.



Where in the hell do YOU live?


----------



## karen_bbw (May 7, 2008)

I really hate that they make such ugly clothes in plus sizes and then when you do find something "cool" it costs 10x more then it would in a smaller size (at least it does where I live). I'm 24 and I don't really want to wear sweaters with polar bears or flower print tshirts, I'll save that for my grandma.

I also really hate grillz, men in sweat pants that have the elastic at the ankle which always rides up, people wearing big winter coats in summer & some of the "sexy" underwear they make for little girls...I'm sorry but my 5 year old can wear granny panties lol.

Anyway I dress in what I like and as long as I like it, thats all that matters to me


----------



## toni (May 7, 2008)

karen_bbw said:


> I'm 24 and I don't really want to wear sweaters with polar bears or flower print tshirts, I'll save that for my grandma.



AMEN to that!


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2008)

My wife's birthday is coming up, and I wanted to include one decent top in her presents (mostly because she hates shopping, so the real present is not having to shop for it). So at the moment I'm hating on:

- those tiny cap sleeves.
- gathered sleeves (be they with a tie, ruched, elastic, or whatever).
- t-shirt material so thin that you can see through it.
- reds that are orange-ish
- weird frilly finishes around the neck
- odd stiff fabrics that remind me of the floor of a tent

I've already warned her to take really good care of her tops, because it looks like very few of the styles this year will suit her *sigh* last year was not good either, but at least there were some decent blouses with half or three-quarter length sleeves, but even those seem to be gone this year.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2008)

I love cap sleeves, but it's SO hard to find cute cap sleeve shirts.


----------



## Fascinita (May 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Guys with chump stumps
> Diaper Booty
> American flag scrotum or clittoos.  Save it for the parade, people.
> People who wear feed bags while at the office or out shopping. Pets with shoulder pads.
> Teens in chicken suits.



This gave me a belly laugh. Hee haw! <---- (new, cool way to say "lol"--all the cool teens in chicken suits are saying it!)

(Even better was Irish Redhead's response. lol)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2008)




----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>






I want a pair of sweatpants that say 'fatass' on the back. I'd wear those EVERYWHERE.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 8, 2008)

karen_bbw said:


> I really hate that they make such ugly clothes in plus sizes and then when you do find something "cool" it costs 10x more then it would in a smaller size (at least it does where I live). I'm 24 and I don't really want to wear sweaters with polar bears or flower print tshirts, I'll save that for my grandma.




I hear ya & I'm 47. Everythings grandma stuff around here or ugly stripes & plaids. And anything trendy is really teenagery stuff like stuff that says I like boys or I want your boyfriend or has skulls & bones on it. I wanna wear cool stuff like 60's & 70's type stuff...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 8, 2008)

I'd mind the "Juicy" on the ass less if the wearer... actually was. *shifty eyes*

-Low rise jeans and exposed thongs
-Hip huggers on anyone who lacks the hips to wear them right
-Belly button rings (not really relevant but hate them anyway)
-Tops with a cluster of buttons cutting off just below or over the breasts. Can you be any more obvious?
-On that note, almost any top with buttons on it.
-Those stupid shirts (mostly mens) with snaps instead of buttons. Gag me!
-One-pieces that gather below the breasts instead of at the waist. (but then, I like hips so I hate anything that hides them = P)
-Virtually see-through tops. Not that seeing your bra's going to cut off my circulation, but exactly what angle are you trying for?
-That... skinny-legged pant thing. Ugh. Just... Ugh.
-Low "collar" Uggs. I'm *for* anything that actually goes up the leg to some extent or another.
-Flats. WTF are you thinking?
-Open-backed dresses/tops. Can't explain this one, just don't like them.
-Jeans with tears/fading/"patched looks" machined in before they're sold.
-Excessively short shorts.
-The vast majority of bikinis (I'm gonna get flamed for this one = P)

I think I'm done.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'd mind the "Juicy" on the ass less if the wearer... actually was. *shifty eyes*
> 
> -Flats. WTF are you thinking?
> 
> ...




Wait, what?


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> Wait, what?



I love flats. I want to marry flats.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> I want a pair of sweatpants that say 'fatass' on the back. I'd wear those EVERYWHERE.




I said in my earlier post that I would prefer "Fat Biatch" across my ass.....


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> I want a pair of sweatpants that say 'fatass' on the back. I'd wear those EVERYWHERE.



Actually, what I might do is buy some sweatpants, modify the bottom and buy some iron-on letters....


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I love flats. I want to marry flats.





me tooooo. I'll be so sad when they go out of style, because for a while there it was like, heels, or chunky, ugly sandals. rararararrararar.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I said in my earlier post that I would prefer "Fat Biatch" across my ass.....



hahah sorry, i didnt notice, i wouldn't have stolen your thunder!


I think we should get on this already. I'm sensing a high demand


----------



## Mia Davina (May 9, 2008)

karen_bbw said:


> I really hate that they make such ugly clothes in plus sizes and then when you do find something "cool" it costs 10x more then it would in a smaller size (at least it does where I live). I'm 24 and I don't really want to wear sweaters with polar bears or flower print tshirts, I'll save that for my grandma.
> 
> I also really hate grillz, men in sweat pants that have the elastic at the ankle which always rides up, people wearing big winter coats in summer & some of the "sexy" underwear they make for little girls...I'm sorry but my 5 year old can wear granny panties lol.
> 
> Anyway I dress in what I like and as long as I like it, thats all that matters to me






HA-FREAKING-ZZAH, MAN!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Guys with chump stumps
> Diaper Booty
> American flag scrotum or clittoos.  Save it for the parade, people.
> People who wear feed bags while at the office or out shopping. Pets with shoulder pads.
> Teens in chicken suits.



HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!


----------



## starrbbw (May 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Yeah, its about time. Weve seen it beforeugly fashion that becomes hugely popular. The haters must unite! Lets cut the sweet talk and go straight to the point. Pick and choose from whatever area you want. I think the 90s sucked the most.
> 
> Here is some of my picks:
> *
> ...




Just for the record, Crocs are super comfy! I know they're butt ugly but they are very comfortable. I agree with some of your other choices...especially the lipliner that's darker than your lipstick...that just looks plain awful.


----------



## starrbbw (May 10, 2008)

Rojodi said:


> Yesterday, after I had my hair chopped, I went and did laps around the mall to get some walking in. And at Aeropostale, I about crapped! Wearing a solid Polo/collared shirt UNDER another one is back!! OMFG!!! The Preppy look is back!!!
> 
> I laughed out loud, the salesclerk asked why. I told her that I used to wear that...in 1981, 1982, 1983, and 1984. She smiled, looked me over, and said...
> 
> ...



They're totally popping the collars now on polos, too. ugh!


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

> -Flats. WTF are you thinking?


i don't know, but i freaking love em!



starrbbw said:


> Just for the record, Crocs are super comfy! I know they're butt ugly but they are very comfortable. I agree with some of your other choices...especially the lipliner that's darker than your lipstick...that just looks plain awful.



i've heard they're comfy a numerous of times but thats not an excuse for wearing something completely hideous* imho*!
i recently found out that my bff wears them, I'm SO disappointed!! i'm not entirely sure if we still can remain friends...


----------



## starrbbw (May 10, 2008)

Ok, I have to add my list, too.

I hate when chubby young girls have on the low rise jeans that don't fit right and the short tops and then their fat squishes up in between the jeans and their short top...not attractive. I mean, fat is beautiful and all but not when it's all squished..lol. (And like someone said, then they're constantly tugging on their shirts and jeans)

I'm also on the 'hating the pajama bottom and slipper look out in public' bandwagon.

Ugg boots with summer clothes.

Oversized sunglasses that are bigger than your freakin' face.

Saggy pants on guys with their underwear hanging out at the top and they have to walk all weird to keep their pants from falling completely off. 

wheelies tennis shoes...if I ever have kids they will so not have these!

That's all I can think of at the moment. 

One question though...what the heck is an owl suit? And why is it that I can't figure out half of what the heck SantaClear is referring to in his posts...lol.

Also, thank goodness I put my Mickey Mouse sweatshirt in the Good-Will pile a few months ago...otherwise I would have been in deep doo doo.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 10, 2008)

:kiss2:*Just over the line on embellishments!*  :kiss2:
[Sort of like that line above.]

I hate finding gorgeously cut jeans only to see sparkly embroidery on the bottom of the leg. I hate finding that perfect skirt with an already busy pattern only to look closer and see tiny sequins and jewels all over the pattern. I hate shirts that have a little modesty panel sewn in &#8211; let me choose my own layering, thankyouverymuch, rather than your version of what matronly pattern will look cute for hiding my bewb crack. And that shirt that’s otherwise perfect for work? Quit adding a cut out here, a cut out there, and, oh, a few black rhinestones for good measure.

[I actually had to sit in a presentation this week at a conference by a beautiful fat woman wearing what would’ve been a gorgeous outfit, had I not been blinded by the projector lights bouncing off of her bewb jewels.]


----------



## sweet&fat (May 10, 2008)

umm, what's wrong with flats?

What I hate is the omnipresent princess cut (can someone explain how this isn't just an empire waist with another name?). Tops, dresses- everything! It's the exact wrong cut for me, but evidently I'm a freak or something! Can't there be a little variety?


----------



## cherylharrell (May 10, 2008)

I agree with ya on hte modesty insets. Unl;ess they are slinky & drapy they look kinda nutty on me. Ya'll probably wouldn't like me, then cuz I wear Crocs. Guilty pleasure...


----------



## knottyknicky (May 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> umm, what's wrong with flats?
> 
> What I hate is the omnipresent princess cut (can someone explain how this isn't just an empire waist with another name?). Tops, dresses- everything! It's the exact wrong cut for me, but evidently I'm a freak or something! Can't there be a little variety?





A princess cut is technically a set of seams that start at the top of a dress and go all the way down into an a-line skirt...empire waists often occur with it, but, yeah. I like empire waists on some things, but its a little ridiculous how 'everywhere' they are right now.


----------

